# SeaHawks @ Panthers 1PM Sunday Sept. 8 FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can not say that I feel very good about our chances in this game, even though I suspect that we might be able to keep it close in our place. I am hoping that we will be better defensively and in Special teams, but my faith in our offense is minimal. 

We are probably looking at any half way competent Offensive line man on the waiver wire already. I don't know how we can hope to do much offensively without a lot of improvement in the line.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

My favorite team against the quarterback that all my fantasy hopes are riding on this year. It should be a good one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

"SeaHawks" smh...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Silatolu is out...We're starting some guy who has been on six teams in his place. Looking okay so far


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Smothering defense thus far. Cam Newton not looking particularly comfortable throwing the ball.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

As I wrote that, he threw a nice route for SS.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Would have been great if Olson had held onto that bullet pass. We don't need any more injuries on the line...Looks like Williams might be seriously hurt


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Olsen can't catch shit. Just keep throwing to SS.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Terrific drive. Cam bringing the hot sauce today, maybe a bit more than we need at times


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Our pass coverage is ****ing awful. Wilson is just throwing into open space every time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dumbass penalty on Alexander. The guy grasped his facemask, but that is not an excuse.

Sack strip...Johnson comes out with the ball....Hell yes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

More or less happy with the way we've played. Things could be better, but we've done a pretty good job for the most part.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Diable said:


> More or less happy with the way we've played. Things could be better, but we've done a pretty good job for the most part.


I can see a Seattle FG snatching this game from us in the final few seconds.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it. DeAngelo was running the ball great until he put it on the ground. They hit him twice right on the ball, but shit...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ That dropped ball has probably cost us the game. Shame, this game would have done him the world of confidence.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our Defense is out of gas and we are running out of time as well. 

We had a great chance to win this game before DeAngelo lost that ball. Seattle's defense just made a great play to knock it out though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I hate losing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really am having a hard time figuring out how the coaches figured out that Josh Thomas deserved to start over Josh Norman. It isn't like I am geeked up for Norman, but he appeared to have won the job to me. Thomas was obviously beaten on numerous plays today, most glaringly the TD and the pass that was dropped prior to it. 

I wonder if we didn't acquire Thomas and decided he was the starter without regard to preseason play.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PP have you always been an NFL fan?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> PP have you always been an NFL fan?


I've followed the Panthers for about 6/7 years. 

No way near as hardcore as I am a basketball fan, but I definitely enjoy it.


----------

